# Buying an audi.



## Little_Fox91 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi guys,
Right now I have my sights set on a 2000 A6 2.7T Quattro Sedan. It has the sports package, premium sound, and 67,895 miles on it for $12.995.
Any opinions? I know I should be looking at the turbos and the belt/waterpump. Anything else I should be looking for as well?
Also one more question, are there any major differences between model years for the A6 C5 2.7T?


----------



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Buying an audi. (Little_Fox91)*

i think '02-'04 is different, I believe they have exposed exhaust tips as well as the black plastic look back instead of the smoked look back. other than that i dont think so

_Modified by JD7979 at 10:20 AM 3-16-2007_


_Modified by JD7979 at 10:20 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## aarontheplumber (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Buying an audi. (Little_Fox91)*

That sounds pretty good to me. How many previous owners? You can do a carfax to. If it was a previous lease usually all the mantanice was done at the dealer. That would show up on carfax.
I paid a little over 14,000 for a 01 basically the same as what you are looking at with 78,000 miles on it a few months ago. I searched for about 2 months to find it, if its what you want I would go for it.
You'll love it.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Buying an audi. (JD7979)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JD7979* »_...other than that i dont think so

Another is the "facelift"... The bottom of the grill (hood) on the pre-2002 has rounded edges, where on the 2002+ it is flat.
http://lltek.com/images/A6_R6_...Z.jpg
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 3:53 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## Little_Fox91 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Buying an audi. (JD7979)*

Is it possible to install a post 2002 bumper on a pre 2002 because I'm not loving the non-exhaust tip bumper...


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Buying an audi. (Little_Fox91)*

It has been done. Read this: http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/418340.phtml


----------

